# Marine Radio Operators Certificate of Proficiency



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Received my certificate in the mail yesterday. I'm now qualified to operate marine MF/HF and VHF radios in Australian waters.

The course involved four two hour sessions plus the exam session over five weeks and was run by the local volunteer coastal patrol. All the information in the course is in the Marine Radio Operators Handbook, but attendance at the course was useful to get more background on how things really operate.

The exam is 50 multiple choice questions. I rushed through it in about 10 minutes (I think an hour is allocated) and made one error so easily cleared the 70% pass mark. Note that there is a limited form of the exam for VHF only that is about 25 questions, but the cost of the course ($130) is the same and you never know when you might have to operate an HF radio. There is a lot of stuff in the course that is not relevant to yakers as it involves batteries, antennas etc but you have to know this regardless of which certificate you atttempt.

Having had a VHF radio for a few months it is clear there are a lot of people out there who have no idea of correct procedures or the extra work they create for the volunteer coastal operators (volunteer coastal patrol and coast guard). The knowledge gained in the course really is worthwhile and will be invaluable in an emergency.

Thouroughly recommended for anyone using a marine radio (and manadatory for MH/HF and VHF)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll be doing mine soon at the local marine rescue place in rediness for my KI trip. It's a pitty they charge so much but I guess it's all good stuff to know (and good to avoid a fine :lol.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

It is interesting that you found it so worthwhile Dave. It is encouraging me to do it as well. Sure would be handy knowledge to have in an emergency 8) Or perhaps I won't bother and just fish with you from now on ;-)

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I already know 10-4 rubber ducky. Is there anything else?

John, I'm keen to do the course - let me know if you decide to. (Got the Commonwealth of Thieves thankyou, Kingfish book on way).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Peril Peril Peril this is Gatesy Gatesy Gatesy over
> 
> Well done Over


Gatesy this is Peril. Please go to channel Prague (pah pah romeo alpha golf uniform echo)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> I already know 10-4 rubber ducky. Is there anything else?
> 
> John, I'm keen to do the course - let me know if you decide to. (Got the Commonwealth of Thieves thankyou, Kingfish book on way).


I think I will do it Dave. How about I explore some dates etc and let you know. I assume you are keen to do it on the North Shore?

Enjoy the book. As someone that doesn't particularly like history I found it absolutely fascinating. Look forward to reading about those Kingies too.

JT


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I would be keen to do this course.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Click on the Education link here: http://www.coastalpatrol.com.au/ or try here: http://www.coastguard.com.au/education/radio.html


----------

